# Bonnet Creek at 10 months



## Harry2760 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am looking to purchase 224K points to cover 1 week, 2BR at Bonnet Creek during prime season especially Christmas.  My question:  Is their good availabilty at 10 months if I were to purchase at another resort?  There seems to be more available resale at other locations.  Or should I just be patient and wait for the right deal at Bonnet Creek....Thanks for helping a newbie!   

Harry


----------



## bnoble (Nov 29, 2009)

I've booked Easter Week at the 10-month mark, and they didn't last long after that.  However, Christmas is busier in MCO than Easter, by a nose.


----------



## Don40 (Nov 29, 2009)

Christmas is really busy, but they are building more units and that equals more inventory.  This should make it easier to book what you want.  I travel to Bonnet Creek about once every 2 months and find it relatively easy to get a room.  I was just there for Thanksgiving in a 2br with a VIP upgrade from a 1br and this is a really busy week.  You will have to look online and search for inventory, but it is possible.

Don


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't answer your question but just got back from BC. They have one new building almost ready to go online (from what I can tell) and another which is being built. So 2 more buildings may help with availability.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 7, 2009)

They will be over 1,500 units there.  If it helps you.  Most big TS is like 500 units.

Jya-Ning


----------



## littlestar (Dec 7, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Can't answer your question but just got back from BC. They have one new building almost ready to go online (from what I can tell) and another which is being built. So 2 more buildings may help with availability.



Hey, GadgetRick, glad to see you found availability at BC for your trip. We finally got over our fear of Wyndham and bought some resale points (in the process of closing). Figured I'd stay at Bonnet Creek some instead of buying more DVC points. I figured since we go early May and end of September, we should do okay with availability at BC.


----------



## Dave55123 (Dec 7, 2009)

Question about Bonnet Creek - (not trying to hi-jack the thread)

- If one is staying at Bonnet Creek, does that give them the ability to access Disney early hours (before the normal public has access)?  or is that limited to staying at a Disney property?

Just curious as I might be headed there for a wedding in late October 2010.  Thanks.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 7, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Hey, GadgetRick, glad to see you found availability at BC for your trip. We finally got over our fear of Wyndham and bought some resale points (in the process of closing). Figured I'd stay at Bonnet Creek some instead of buying more DVC points. I figured since we go early May and end of September, we should do okay with availability at BC.



You'll like BC. Honestly, it's much nicer than any of the DVC resorts we've stayed at but that's not surprising as the Disney resorts are adequate but nothing special.

The rooms are quite large (we owned at OKW so we're used to large rooms). The pools are nice and they have something going on all of the time. I also found the staff to all be very nice and cheery (we've stayed there twice now). I especially like the dancing woman at the gate each night. If you've been there you'll know who I mean.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 7, 2009)

Dave55123 said:


> Question about Bonnet Creek - (not trying to hi-jack the thread)
> 
> - If one is staying at Bonnet Creek, does that give them the ability to access Disney early hours (before the normal public has access)?  or is that limited to staying at a Disney property?
> 
> Just curious as I might be headed there for a wedding in late October 2010.  Thanks.



No, it doesn't give you access to EMH (Extended Magic Hours) as you must be staying at a Disney property in order to take advantage of this benefit.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 7, 2009)

> I especially like the dancing woman at the gate each night. If you've been there you'll know who I mean.


She is a hoot, isn't she?

Regarding EMH: I avoid it, even when staying onsite.  But, if there's one you *really* want to go to, you can book a campground reservation (you can put up to 10 or maybe 12 names on it) and get access to EMH from the time you pick up your keys until the end of your check-out day.  I've never bothered, but others have found it relatively painless, and not too expensive.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 7, 2009)

bnoble said:


> She is a hoot, isn't she?
> 
> Regarding EMH: I avoid it, even when staying onsite.  But, if there's one you *really* want to go to, you can book a campground reservation (you can put up to 10 or maybe 12 names on it) and get access to EMH from the time you pick up your keys until the end of your check-out day.  I've never bothered, but others have found it relatively painless, and not too expensive.



I avoid EMH, too, when we stay on our DVC points.

We're staying at Bonnet Creek in May. I'll be sure to watch for the dancing lady. 

With BC being a large resort, it sounds like if you need Christmas week and book right at the 10 month window you'll have a good chance at availability. Of course, owning your points there would be a safer bet I guess. I've always heard that New Years week in Orlando is tougher than Christmas Week.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 8, 2010)

I booked Bonnet Creek for Dec. 23rd-Dec. 26th of this year with no problems.  I own at Wyndham Kingsgate (bought resale on Ebay).  We only ever stay at Bonnet Creek.  I even managed to get Thanksgiving there this year for 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at the 15 day mark.  It was awesome!  I think that you'd be OK to buy elsewhere and book BC at 10 months for the holidays from my experience anyways.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 8, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> You'll like BC. Honestly, it's much nicer than any of the DVC resorts we've stayed at but that's not surprising as the Disney resorts are adequate but nothing special.
> 
> The rooms are quite large (we owned at OKW so we're used to large rooms). The pools are nice and they have something going on all of the time. I also found the staff to all be very nice and cheery (we've stayed there twice now). I especially like the dancing woman at the gate each night. If you've been there you'll know who I mean.



I agree with everything you've said...and I know exactly who the dancing lady is, LOL!!!  We are DVC owners as well, but our preference is to stay at Bonnet Creek.  The units are just so much nicer than DVC units.  We're headed to Bonnet Creek tonight for the weekend.  WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 8, 2010)

We booked Christmas 2009 less than 10 months out and we needed a 3 bedroom.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 8, 2010)

This year, a lot of inventories are opened.  Prob due to soft economic situation.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ausman (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes.

And probably for some time to come, certainly the next 10 mth plus booking period in my estimation.

I've seen things available this past year that I have not seen before.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2010)

May 2010 is wide open even now


----------



## Don (Jan 10, 2010)

Except during the extreme prime time and less available units, most of Bonnet Creek should be open at least two months out.  At least that's what we have found.


----------



## PeterS (Jan 10, 2010)

Any clues, how to grab the 4 brdrm Pres suite?

Is it easy at 10 months?

We are talking about a large family get together in a couple years and this would work out great...

I just want to be prepared...

Pete


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 10, 2010)

I own at Bonnett Creek, and have not been able to snag the 4 BR during Easter or Xmas-New Years week(and I can try 11 mo. out). I have only tried to get it for the holidays though. The 3 BR units are pretty easy to get, and they are pretty roomy. Bedrooms 1&2 have a king, and the 3rd bedroom has 2 doubles, there is a sleeper sofa too, which is fine for kids.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 11, 2010)

PeterS said:


> Any clues, how to grab the 4 brdrm Pres suite?
> 
> Is it easy at 10 months?
> 
> ...



I'm checking in Friday at BC in a 3br room. I'll let you know how roomy, as I have some pretty lively boys in our party. I booked this unit end of September. We have a 4 day weekend due to MLK and end of semester. 

I've stayed in a  DVC Saratoga Springs Grand Villa and it was huge, could easily handle 10-12 people easily, but it has 4 bathrooms.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 24, 2010)

I just booked Thanksgiving in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek at 10 months.  I only got 3 of the 4 nights that we wanted, though I could have had all 4 if I'd wanted a 1 bedroom.  I am unsure as to what I can do if the 4th night comes up.  Would I have to cancel and then try to quickly rebook so as not to incur 2 sets of Housekeeping fees?


----------



## lizc7gb (Jan 27, 2010)

I booked a Bonnet Creek 2BR for thanksgiving for a week on Jan. 20th which was exactly 10 mts. out.


----------



## kev5982 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just booked three bedrooms for 12/24-12/31 and 12/31-1/7 at 11 months out for 2010. They had a 4 bedroom presidential today for New Years Eve. I plan on renting them, any ideas what to charge?


----------



## Nevada (Feb 1, 2010)

I just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for Nov 29 - Dec 4th!  Because of the way they do it I have to call back if I want to extend to the Dec 5th.  

I read a ton of reviews on Tripadvisor which doesn't always say the best things about the transportation to Disney.  Do you think it would be better to rent a car?

Anyone have any photos of the 4 bedroom?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 1, 2010)

Nevada said:


> I just booked a 4 bedroom presidential for Nov 29 - Dec 4th!  Because of the way they do it I have to call back if I want to extend to the Dec 5th.
> 
> I read a ton of reviews on Tripadvisor which doesn't always say the best things about the transportation to Disney.  Do you think it would be better to rent a car?
> 
> Anyone have any photos of the 4 bedroom?



Rent the car! We stayed at BC and had the car. It's not like on site Disney transport.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2010)

> Do you think it would be better to rent a car?


Absolutely.  Then again, I get a car even when in DVC units.


----------

